# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] Ωρες λειτουργιας

## anagnostou1

Καλημερα. Μπορει καποιος να μου πει που βλεπω τις ωρες λειτουργιας οταν μπω στο κρυφο μενου σε samsung ue46d8000

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Στη σελ. 4-29 του Service Manual που κατεβαίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ από την ιστοσελίδα:
https://elektrotanya.com/samsung_ue4...wnload.html#dl
αναφέρονται μόνον στα Factory Options η ημερ/νία παραγωγής της συσκευής
κι η ημερ/νία αγοράς.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## anagnostou1

Ευχαριστω

----------

